# Quitting Smoking Can Ease Crohn's Symptoms



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Quitting Smoking Can Ease Crohn's Symptoms http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/nm/20010328/hl/smoking_3.html


----------

